# Biopsy of penile ulcer (extensive)



## bgarcia.radtech (Oct 24, 2014)

Can anyone help with coding this scenario? The doc has asked me what the proper code (s) are to bill extensive biopsy to rule out cancer. 
His note states...foreskin was retracted and the penis was prepped and draped in the usual fashion. The 1st biopsy of the lateral aspect of the ulcer included what appeared to be normal glans tissue. 2nd biopsy of the actual base of the ulcer. Tissue was grasped and sharply removed w/ scissors and then w/ a knife. Cautery was then used for hemostasis...The ulcer was filled with triple antibiotic oinment; the foreskin was then pulled back over the glans.

Thanks!!!


----------



## sneuman (Oct 27, 2014)

Look at CPT codes 54100 and/or 54105.


----------

